# Expressions archery has added to our language



## subwoofer (Mar 10, 2005)

I am trying to build up a comprehensive list of expressions that archery has added to our language and what they used to mean.

Here is a starting point:

Highly Strung - a bow strung with too large a bracing height is liable to break
Draw back - the problem with the crossbow
Keep it under your hat - keeping your string dry (looks as if you are unarmed)
Another string to your bow - having a spare in case the string breaks
Shot his bolt - the crossbowman has shot his bolt too early
Fast and loose - draw, hold and loose?
Cock-up - putting the cock fletching the wrong way

Please add any more you know, or correct any of my explainations.
(also posted in General)


----------

